# [ArchBSD] ports install error



## timzwz (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I want to install wifimgr via ports, but I got the below error:

```
===> Fetching all distfiles required by wifimgr-1.10_1 for building
===>  Extracting for wifimgr-1.10_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for wifimgr-1.10.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for wifimgr-1.10_1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for wifimgr-1.10_1
===>   wifimgr-1.10_1 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   wifimgr-1.10_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   wifimgr-1.10_1 depends on executable: gtk-update-icon-cache - found
===>   wifimgr-1.10_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract in /usr/ports/textproc/intltool
===> Fetching all distfiles required by intltool-0.50.2 for building
===>  Extracting for intltool-0.50.2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gnome/intltool-0.50.2.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for intltool-0.50.2
===>   intltool-0.50.2 depends on package: p5-XML-Parser>=0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for p5-XML-Parser>=0 in /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-Parser
===> Fetching all distfiles required by p5-XML-Parser-2.41_1 for building
===>  Extracting for p5-XML-Parser-2.41_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for XML-Parser-2.41.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for p5-XML-Parser-2.41_1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for p5-XML-Parser-2.41_1
===>   p5-XML-Parser-2.41_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.4 - found
===>   p5-XML-Parser-2.41_1 depends on shared library: expat - found
===>  Configuring for p5-XML-Parser-2.41_1
Couldn't find your C compiler
Compilation failed in require at ./Makefile.PL line 5.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./Makefile.PL line 5.
*** [do-configure] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-Parser.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/intltool.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/wifimgr.
```
Could I know how to define the C compiler, and how to solve this problem? I am new to FreeBSD.  Could somebody help? Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 20, 2013)

Disclaimer: Topics about PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, M0n0wall, DesktopBSD, pfSense, *ArchBSD* and JabirOS.


----------



## timzwz (Aug 20, 2013)

*O*kay. *N*oted.


----------



## Amzo (Aug 21, 2013)

The ports are only there to assist us in making packages. E.g to provide patches. If you want to build wifimanager, I suggest you make a PKGBUILD, or wait until I write one.


----------

